
Moped Electric Conversion, Puch Maxi “Electropuch” - gdubs
http://blakesmith.me/2019/06/06/moped-electric-conversion-puch-maxi-electropuch-part-1-planning.html
======
gdubs
Relatedly: anyone in the Bay Area know a mechanic who could perform an
electric conversion on a similar Puch Maxi?

